# The real cost of being sued by Getty



## chakalakasp (Oct 16, 2009)

Very interesting read:

The real cost of being sued by Getty | Copyright Action


----------



## skieur (Oct 16, 2009)

I should indicate that it is quite costly for any individual to prosecute any kind of lawsuit, which is why it is most often done by companies. To give you some idea of the perspective the bill for photocopying ...$20,000 and yes that was totally legitimate.

skieur


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2009)

skieur said:


> I should indicate that it is quite costly for any individual to prosecute any kind of lawsuit, which is why it is most often done by companies. To give you some idea of the perspective *the bill for photocopying ...$20,000 and yes that was totally legitimate.*
> 
> skieur


 
Legitimate only in the sense of being legal, not in the sense of being ethical or justified.  Given that commercial photocopying costs are somwhere between .75 and 2.25 cents/page....


----------



## flea77 (Oct 16, 2009)

tirediron said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > I should indicate that it is quite costly for any individual to prosecute any kind of lawsuit, which is why it is most often done by companies. To give you some idea of the perspective *the bill for photocopying ...$20,000 and yes that was totally legitimate.*
> ...



I may be wrong but I think you missed the point. I believe what was meant was that some lawyers submitted a bill for photocopying expenses in the amount of $20,000. If you have a LOT of paper to copy, one could spend that amount, and a legal process needs a LOT of copies.

Allan


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2009)

The lesson to be learnt? 
By all means use the interent for advice - but when things get serious and legal - go pay and ask a proper professional first  Would have saved a lot in the longrun to have paid up unfront rather than try to duck under and end up with the massive legal costs


----------



## raider (Oct 17, 2009)

fraud, waste, and abuse.  cheaper to buy a copier.


----------



## flea77 (Oct 17, 2009)

raider said:


> fraud, waste, and abuse.  cheaper to buy a copier.



Assuming you do not have to buy toner, drums, paper, and pay people to make the copies, true.

Allan


----------



## skieur (Oct 17, 2009)

flea77 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...


 
Quite correct Allan, and if photocopying can reach $20,000, then other legal costs relating to suing for copyright violation or for that matter any reason whatsoever, can go up just as fast.

skieur


----------



## chakalakasp (Oct 17, 2009)

skieur said:


> flea77 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



FWIW, if you do ever find yourself contemplating copyright litigation and you're willing to reduce the amount of money you will personally recover at the end in order to reduce the amount of exposure you incur at the start, you should

A: Register your copyrights, 
and
B: Try to find an attorney who will work on a contingency basis.


----------

